

New $198 Ubuntu Linux gPC - karthikv
http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS7114714037.html

======
ivankirigin
It's supposed to be G as in Green. Low power processors and all that.

~~~
pg
It sounds like the manufacturer is trying to suggest there's a connnection to
Google, but they know Google wouldn't let them use their name.

------
shayan
[http://www.webware.com/8301-1_109-9807133-2.html?part=rss...](http://www.webware.com/8301-1_109-9807133-2.html?part=rss&tag=feed&subj=Webware)

------
shayan
<http://blog.wired.com/gadgets/2007/10/200-everex-gree.html>

